# Modern Arnis Seminar in Columbus, Ohio



## Brian Johns (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm making this announcement on behalf of my instructor.  

Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar on Remy Presas' Modern Arnis. Topics to be covered will include "traditionals" such as banda y banda, rompida, palis palis and how they connect to tapi tapi. Also to be covered; espada y daga, tapi tapi, disarms and joint locks. Time permitting, groundwork will be covered as well.

The instructor: Guro Daniel McConnell
The date: May 18, 2002
The place: Hilliard Budo Center
                3840 Lacon rd. unit #4
               Hilliard, Ohio 43026
          (this is a suburb of Columbus)
The time: 12:00 - 4:00p.m.
The cost: $50. in advance and $60. at the door
For further information or flyers please e-mail 
modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599. Please leave a message if a real human doesn't answer the phone. We hope to see you all there!
                 Sincerely,
           Modern Arnis of Ohio

:rofl:


----------



## Mao (Apr 14, 2002)

Will Whoopass really have the kaahoonaa's to show up at this seminar. I promise not to bite his ear off. C'mon Whoop, let's play!
Bring your stinkey self here!


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 14, 2002)

WhoopAss will be there and will be opening huge cans of whoopass at the seminar :rofl: 


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm gonna take those canes......................and shove 'em straight up your CANDY WHOOPASS!!


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 14, 2002)

Hey Brother,

You better start taking your vitamin pills, your steroids, and start praying, brother. You better start eating spinach, brother, because what are you going to do when WhoopAssmania runs through my pythons and my canes and runs wild all over you !!!:uzi: :armed: 


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 14, 2002)

OOhh Yeaah. Wooo! Can you smell what the MAO IS COOKIN'?
 :lol:


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 14, 2002)

Brother you better be ready because when I'm done with you, you ain't gonna be able to walk, talk, crap, or pee. :armed: This will be the *** whupping of the century. You'll rue the day you challenged me dude.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!:drink2tha


----------



## Mao (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh my!:angel:


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 15, 2002)

Be afraid......very afraid.:argue: 

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 25, 2002)

What's up w/ all the wrestling inuendo's? And what's up with "...When I'm done w/ you, you won't be able to walk, talk, crap, or pee...," "...Take those canes and shove them up your 'whoopass'...," "...bite his ear...", and "...my pythons....runs wild over you..."???????

Sounds Homo-erotic to me.  

Have you guy's been hangin' w/ my flamin' brother?
:rofl:                                              :flame: 

Hi, guy's! :boing1: 

Just wanted to say that I would like to train w/ you guys sometime. It'd be fun. I can't make it to your seminar, unfortunatily; It's cuttin' it real close to Tim's camp, which as you know, I'm going too. Hopefully I'll get a good enough program together here in Michigan so next time I can bring some people, or have you guys come out here. 

So til' next time....

"The Rude Crude Irish Dude" (me) and "The Jockey" (my bro), are gonna tag team and bring the... 

BIG GUNS!!!!!!!:biggun: 

To whoop-ya

Starting w/ the Whoop and MAO, and ending w/ the rest of the state of OHIO!!!!

PAUL (RUDE CRUDE)

P.S. Do you know why Ohio smells like crap all the time? Because the wind blows south from my house. :fart:


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey dude,

Looks like all that trash talk between me and Mao has scared you off eh ?  

On a more serious note, that's too bad that you're not able to make it. I understand though. Kind of hectice to be at a seminar one weekend and then a camp the next weekend. It would have been nice to have you and your brother down here.

Some other time. Anyway, have fun at the WMAA camp next weekend.

WOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm sorry that you can't make it to Ohio. It will be a better place for it!    I think that Whoop and I would be willing to come up there if you'd like. Of course I'd have to ask him.    The thing that got me started on the wrestling theme of our posts was Whoops "woooo" tag, done in his best Rick Flair accent.     I bet your bro. loves it. Does he salivate when he reads them? And as for the wind blowing south from your house and smelling like crap, that must be because the crap has been scared outta you.........OOHH YEAH!  :wavey:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

You guys are funny.

Course, the Rock has a few things ya don't...

Like 10 MILLION! Bucks for the Scorpion King... (oh yeah, and he got to snuggle with Kelly Hu..very nice)


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

Let's see...10 MIL. or Kelly Hu? Of course he got 'em both.  I'd have to go with the 10 mil., I think my wife would approve.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 26, 2002)

W/ 10 mil you clould buy like 2 and a half Kelly Hu's! Or, 1 Kelly and about 10 of the hot extra's. What's up with that, by the way. Every girl in that movie was hot. I didn't know they had perfected boob implants in ancient egypt. 

:rockets: Check out those ROCKETS!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

Well, they did brain surgury, so why not that? 

I'll take the 10 mil, Kelly, and oh what the heck, I'm being greedy here, those sword techniques. 

now, you tell me....was there Arnis influences in there?  Sword work looked a bit familiar to me.


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

I love rockets!! I'm a rocket man............


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA............ I'm a BLUE belt.........can you catch me Smellyass......I mean Whoopass?


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 26, 2002)

MAO,

Congratulations on your promotion to blue belt !! On the other hand, the Great WhoopAss could care less about rank. I refuse to pump myself up with useless meaningless posts about Kelly Yu, babes with breast implants or $1 million. I'm a man of substance unlike some here on this forum:moon: 

Ahem.........

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

speaking of substance, I have some for you.:moon:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 26, 2002)

I'll come over and give you both a little substance...

:moon: :moon: :jedi1: 

"My swartz is more powerful..."


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

Did you hear that? Rude Crude is gonna come and lay the crapdown on us!  Whew, I can smell what the Rude Crude is cookin'......pew  :rofl:


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 26, 2002)

Brother,

You better eat start taking your vitamin pills and start praying to the man upstairs.............be afraid, very afraid. You and Paul will not be a problem.:flame: 


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

Are you guys gonna be selling popcorn at the seminar?  This sounds like it'll be fun to watch.

:toilclaw:


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

It oughtta be standing room only!  I would like that. Would you like that Panzyass?  If that happened, I'd even wear a feather boa!


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 26, 2002)

Hey Brother,

You gonna pay for it now !!! You is in big trouble. Can you say "PAIN" because there's plenty of that coming your way.

:samurai: 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

I'll take that PAIN and.............shove it straight up your CANDYASS!!    And THAT'S the BOTTOM LINE!:hammer:


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 26, 2002)

Watch it foo because you are going to foo !! You must foo after I'm through with you.:cuss: 

On a more serious note, folks, I think that it's safe to say that Mao and I will be fostering the sort of family atmosphere that was so important to Professor. Along the way, we'll be having lots of fun too !! 

WOOOO!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

It's true! We are very INclusionary. There's a guy named Russ Taff who wrote a song some years ago. One of the lines is "I don't care what banner you may wear. If you believe in Jesus you belong with me. The bond we share is all I care to see." I feel the same way about modern arnis. If we could all let the ego go, we'd be better off. It seems that in this forum we have made great strides in that direction. It appeared more evident when Susumu was spouting nonsense. Is it just me, or did many of us come together at that time? It's a strange thought that we might thank him for this. :shrug:


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 26, 2002)

I do agree that many of us, from the different organizations, have made strides in understanding each other's positions in the past several months on this forum. There are quite a few talented modern arnis players on this forum and I think that we should be getting along instead of bashing each other.  All this bashing violates the memory of Professor Presas and we should refrain from it.

Besides, I wrote this post just so that I can get my orange belt !!

:cheers: 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

Congrats., Whoop, on your orange belt. How cute.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> *It's true! We are very INclusionary. There's a guy named Russ Taff who wrote a song some years ago. One of the lines is "I don't care what banner you may wear. If you believe in Jesus you belong with me. The bond we share is all I care to see." I feel the same way about modern arnis. If we could all let the ego go, we'd be better off. It seems that in this forum we have made great strides in that direction. It appeared more evident when Susumu was spouting nonsense. Is it just me, or did many of us come together at that time? It's a strange thought that we might thank him for this. :shrug: *



Funny huh?  It takes a nutball or 2 for folks to realize, we all really want the same thing, and thats to preserve the art and the memories.  We may disagree on the 'how' sometimes, but the core is still the same.



> _Originally posted by WhoopAss_
> I do agree that many of us, from the different organizations, have made strides in understanding each other's positions in the past several months on this forum. There are quite a few talented modern arnis players on this forum and I think that we should be getting along instead of bashing each other. All this bashing violates the memory of Professor Presas and we should refrain from it.



I second that. 

:cheers:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 29, 2002)

Yea....Training together is pretty cool!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 10, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

As a reminder, Please check out Dan's one day seminar on May 18th.  Dan (MAO) and Brian (WhoopAss) are good guys and zealous about sharing the Professor's art whether to beginners or to advanced martial artists.

Palusut


----------



## Mao (May 10, 2002)

Palusut,
 Thank you for the kind words. Everyone who comes will get something that they need/can use. And of course they get to see Whoop and I whoop it up.  

         mao


----------



## Brian Johns (May 14, 2002)

Hey Palusut,

Thanks for the reminder. Mao and I are looking forward to having a good time on Saturday. Are you going to the Michigan camp ? In any case, hope to see you around soon !!

Take care.


----------



## Mao (May 14, 2002)

We'll have fun even if no one else shows up. Woooo.................


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2002)

Can we get a review of this event?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 6, 2002)

How did it go Dan?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *How did it go Dan? *



Us insomniac's want to know.

Oh yeah I am sure most others would like to hear
also.

Rich


----------



## Mao (Jun 7, 2002)

It went good. We covered some of the traditionals and how they connected with tapi tapi. We covered some espada y daga as well. There was not time enough to cover the ground work, though. I'll be planning another seminar in the near future.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2002)

Good stuff!

I've been waiting to hear how it went!

Glad it went well.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree with MAO that the seminar went well. A good variety of concepts and techniques was covered at the seminar. As MAO said, we did not have time to really get into the groundwork. Otherwise, a good time was had by all. Will be looking forward to another one !!

WOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> 
> *I agree with MAO that the seminar went well. A good variety of concepts and techniques was covered at the seminar. As MAO said, we did not have time to really get into the groundwork. Otherwise, a good time was had by all. Will be looking forward to another one !!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOO!!! *



It is good to see that people are out and enjoying
their training and learning.

This is good for everyone in the Modern Arnis Family. 

Peace

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

Glad to hear it went well!


----------

